

Where Is Google's Free FTP Service? - ideas101
http://www.informationweek.com/blog/main/archives/2008/06/where_is_google.html

======
wmf
Maybe it doesn't exist because data-mining unstructured bits is not worth the
effort and there's no obvious place to attach ads?

